
FanDuel, DraftKings scrap troubled merger - JumpCrisscross
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-fanduel-m-a-draftkings-idUSKBN19Y2KL
======
brad0
Makes sense. Having 90% of a pseudo legal market share would probably force
law makers to make it properly illegal.

